# Jame Jamison set up and video from Paris, Tx



## BDS (Oct 15, 2002)

What is Jamie's draw length?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

BDS said:


> What is Jamie's draw length?


Believe its around 27.5 or 28"
DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

72lbs is a ton of weight.....one more lb than what I pull


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

can anyone tell which cam he's shooting? looks like a spiral to me,


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bluerocker said:


> can anyone tell which cam he's shooting? looks like a spiral to me,


Jame and Mcarthey both shoot spirals.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Shooting 72 lbs with an RKT cam is one thing, but shooting 72 lbs with spirals?!?!?! You better get your big boy pants on to do that !!! That's some tough drawing.


----------



## brad-g (Feb 21, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Jame and Mcarthey both shoot spirals.


Mccarthy is shooting rkt's this year. Jamie is shootin spirals on his ve+


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a 25 second shot cycle. I think I would have let down about 5 seconds before he shot. Couple that with a 32 lb holding weight, I'm impressed.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

LOL. Im only holding 22 lbs of holding wt. My shot cycle is a little long but its always how ive shot my best. I shoot a really slow hinge release with a very active shot.


----------

